# Chunking for yft's on spinning gear?



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Have any of y'all ever done it? I was thinking the next time I get to Venice I want to chunk with a 10000sw on a jigging rod instead of conventional. It seems to me that this would be a much better route. It would be much easier to get baits away from sharks and much less cumbersome.

I know some of you experienced guys can school me in this. What am I missing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've done it with Stella's and a Daiwa Saltiga 6500H. It works fine, but Id rather do it with my light weight chunking/live bait setups which consist of tiagra 16s and tiburon SST 20/80s. More power and more accurate drag settings. Id rather keep my spinner rigged with a popper


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Many have tried it. Not the norm. Spinner does not have the hookset of a conventional lever drag system. A spinning reel gives the advantage to the tuna. I do not advise it unless you just want to play. I do not discourage it. It is your trip. Good luck and enjoy.


----------

